# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Inicio del cierre de las nucleares

## termopar

Las nucleares desaparecerán del mapa de España, tarde o temprano.

Razones:
- Las centrales nucleares nuevas son caras y el coste del kw mayor que otras tecnologías renovables.
- No es una tecnología española y el combustible se importa.
- Las antiguas centrales ya tienen muchos años y cada vez serán más peligrosas, por lo que no vale la pena mantener riesgos que otras tecnologías pueden eliminar sin costes económicos.

La duda es cuando se producirá la sustitución de esta tecnología. Los partidos parecen estar por cerrarlas más que mantenerlas, posición únicamente propuesta por el PP:




> *¿Nucleares con fecha de caducidad?*
> MANUEL VILASERÓ
> DOMINGO, 22 DE ENERO DEL 2017 - 23:48 CET
> 
> La actual legislatura podría ser la que al fin ponga fecha de caducidad al parque nuclear español. La oposición ha empezado a dar los primeros pasos para acordar un calendario de cierre al estilo de Alemania. Y dispone, en principio, de mayoría para hacerlo. El PSOE quiere echar el candado de modo progresivo, cuando cada central cumpla 40 años, Unidos Podemos lo quiere hacer antes, cuando se les acaben a los operadores las actuales licencias, mientras que Ciudadanos apoyó en la pasada legislatura la propuesta socialista, aunque hay dudas sobre si lo mantendrá en esta.
> 
> Iniciar de inmediato un proceso de diálogo con las fuerzas políticas y los representantes de la sociedad civil con el objetivo de alcanzar un Pacto de Estado de la Energía(,,,) que supondrá, en todo caso, el cierre de las centrales nucleares a los 40 años, como máximo, del inicio de su funcionamiento. Este es el texto de una proposición de no de ley presentada por el Grupo Socialista en la anterior legislatura y aprobada con los votos de Ciudadanos. Al disolverse la Cortes, la iniciativa decayó, pero el PSOE la ha vuelto a presentar y puede ser uno de los ejes sobre los que pivote la negociación del calendario de cierre.
> 
> IMPEDIR LA REAPERTURA DE GAROÑA
> ...


Referencia: http://www.elperiodico.com/es/notici...ucidad-5756139

----------


## Jonasino

En fin .......

----------


## F. Lázaro

> - Las centrales nucleares nuevas son caras y el coste del kw mayor que otras tecnologías renovables.


¿Por ejemplo? Dígame esas tecnologías.




> - Las antiguas centrales ya tienen muchos años y cada vez serán más peligrosas, por lo que no vale la pena mantener riesgos que otras tecnologías pueden eliminar sin costes económicos.


Usted lo ha puesto en otro mensaje jaja. Menos sucesos notificables cada año = MEJORAS.

Nuestras centrales son seguras, funcionan cada vez mejor y batiendo récords de producción. 

Qué duro debe ser asumirlo, entiendo su rabieta.




> *Tabla del 2016, de enero a Septiembre

----------


## termopar

En el 2016, las nucleares deben ser diferentes a las que había en años anteriores, en toda su vida se habían bajado alrededor de los 40 sucesos 0 y ahora, de repente, cuando se pretende ampliar la vida de las centrales a 60 años se reducen a la mitad, JAJAAJA, y usted cree que son mejoras? Vaya al psicólogo sr. Lázaro, a que le traten su mitomanía.

Pero no crea que eso de modificar la seguridad de las centrales no es solo de España, EDF está intentando hacer con el regulador inglés lo mismo, que se le permita que haya el doble de grietas en el núcleo (del 10% al 20%) de los reactores. Referencia: https://theferret.scot/nuclear-firm-...eactor-cracks/

Esto parece un capítulo de Hommer Simpson, ....cuando la realidad, supera la ficción, qué horrible.

Por otro lado, en otros hilos ya se han comentado los costes (LCOE) de cada tecnología. Las nucleares nuevas hoy en día están por encima de los 100€/MW . La eólica en tierra no alcanza los 77 €/MW, y la solar a gran escala los 70 €/MW.

----------


## Jonasino

Alguno se repite más que si se hubiera comido un huevo duro podrido.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> *Esto parece un capítulo de Hommer Simpson*, ....cuando la realidad, supera la ficción, qué horrible.


Y tanto... bendita hemeroteca:




> *Aparece un pez mutante junto a la central nuclear de Garoña*
> 
> Ecologistas en Acción ha denunciado la aparición de un pez mutante de grandes dimensiones en las aguas del Ebro en las inmediaciones de la central nuclear de Garoña (Burgos). El descubrimiento ha sido realizado por un grupo ecologista alemán que hace unos meses realizó un estudio en el pantano del Sobrón, en los límites entre las provincias de Burgos y Álava, donde se encontraron con «un pez que había sufrido reacciones mutagénicas a causa de la radiactividad de las aguas», según confirmó ayer Miguel Soto.
> 
> http://www.diariodeleon.es/noticias/...ona_42283.html





> *Ecologistas en Acción dice que mintió sobre el pez mutante en el Ebro* 
> 
> El grupo Ecologistas en Acción, que anunció el jueves la aparición de un pez con graves alteraciones genéticas en las cercanías de la central nuclear de Garoña (Burgos), reconoció ayer que mintió deliberadamente para dar «un golpe de efecto» y alertar sobre el riesgo de las instalaciones.
> 
> Uno de los portavoces de la organización, Miguel Soto, había asegurado que dos biólogos alemanes habían encontrado en el embalse de Sobrón una especie de pez con mutaciones atribuidas a la contaminación nuclear. Soto llegó a afirmar que la información se iba a publicar en la revista «Science», dada la envergadura del hallazgo. Ayer reconoció que no existe tal pez ni tal estudio.
> 
> http://www.abc.es/hemeroteca/histori...ro_132582.html


Aquí tenemos a los dos biólogos alemanes con el pez mutante de Garoña que capturaron en las aguas del embalse de Sobrón. Terrorífico:

----------

Jonasino (25-ene-2017)

----------


## termopar

Veo que ya no tiene respuestas, ...., ya no es uno sino dos los que tienen un gran sentido del humor en este foro, quizás solo eso. Dele la bienvenida, sr. Jonasino.

Para mí que es usted el que está más enrabietado, ya no sabe que decir,  :Cool:

----------


## Jonasino

> Dele la bienvenida, sr. Jonasino.


El Sr.Lázaro lleva en el Foro desde mucho antes de que tanto Vd. como yo entráramos por primera vez.
No es por tanto la bienvenida lo que debemos darle sino simplemente las GRACIAS por sus aportaciones.

----------


## termopar

Eso es lo que usted cree, pero bueno, lo que usted diga. Vaya circo se puede montar dentro de poco. Alguno más se quiere apuntar? Bienvenidos al circo!!!

----------

